# Make us a sunshade on the boat



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Work real good run 35 mph with it and have no problem, make it a lot cooler on the boat


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Good idea!!! Thanks.


----------

